# CONTESTS: Confo, best groomed



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

There will be two contests, conformation and best groomed. Each winner will get a $10 gift certificate to equishopper.com. I judge horses with FFA.

CONFORMATION:
Horses will be judged on their conformation alone. Grooming not required.
-Post a pic of the LEFT/RIGHT side. It helps if they're squared, but whatev.
-post a pic of their rear. From their tail head to their hooves
-Pic of the front is optional. It's to view their front legs and chest.
°°Please make these all one post.

BEST GROOMED:
Cleanest, prettiest in the grooming department. I realize that some will still have winter coats, that's fine. 
-3 pic maximum. It's up to you which angles to shoot.
-NO TACK, but maybe halters/leads


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

can i enter both contests? If so, im entering the best groomed now and ill enter the conformation later (i have to go and get pics haha).

BEST GROOMED - Banjo 24yo QhxSh gelding (he is a little grey, espessially around his face hehe)


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

CONFORMATION:

6yr Haflinger gelding, Samson. Hes still kinda fuzzy from winter in the pics.
This is as squared as he was willing to go.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Try this for best groomed. Unfortunately, her tail was up because we didn't wanted dragging on the ground outside.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Best confo shot.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

I am assuming the pictures cannot be professional pictures. Correct?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, they cannot be porfessional. It'd be too easy to take them off the internet. Sorry.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

that's fine. I took these ones myself.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

BEST GROOMED:

Daisy N Duke. 16-year-old AQHA mare.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

CONFORMATION:

Sorry that the pictures are so big! This is my QH gelding, Zip to Reality.








http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn193/bgood400/ZiggyDEsms.jpg


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my horse Dukes Dallas 

I guess we will do the Confo unless we can do both


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Best Groomed -

#1







#2







#3









Can we enter both?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

BEST GROOMED:


Hercules


----------



## BlackPearlMirage (Mar 28, 2009)

*Best Groomed!*

This is my Frisian X Mare Mirage!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

When is this contest suppose to be over?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

BEST GROOMED:
Cleanest, prettiest in the grooming department. I realize that some will still have winter coats, that's fine. 
-3 pic maximum. It's up to you which angles to shoot.
-NO TACK, but maybe halters/leads[/quote]

zootoo.com - view photo

zootoo.com - view photo

zootoo.com - view photo
Keep in mind shes a Drk bay and get bleached out in the summer.


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

best groomed

this is Synders Legacey or as we call her Lg


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He has fantastic conformation for his breed type and style.










Nice confo here too.






























Groomed.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great photo's guys!! They are so pretty!!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope these work. Can I enter both contests? sorry, but i didnt have a butt picture. His name is Continental zip


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ I was at the tulsa show!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Best Groomed:

Well, I haven't actually brushed him yet, just pulled his rug off, so does this still count, lol? And that's his winter coat too, I think it's actually shinier than his summer coat, go figure.
His back end looks funky in the pictures as he's resting one hind leg.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish I had conformation shots of Pumpkin.. she won all in-hand classes she entered.

Conformation Contest
Skittles.. he's a 4 year old Paint
Left side - http://www.horseforum.com/members/8...ruth-616/his-broken-eye-side-he-lost-4077.jpg
Right side - http://www.horseforum.com/members/8...foot-truth-616/his-1-2-blue-eye-side-4078.jpg


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

RedHawk said:


>


I think if he got any shinier I would have to put some sunglasses on! :lol:


----------

